

Python 2.7.8 - jgj
https://www.python.org/download/releases/2.7.8/

======
FiloSottile
Re: the arbitrary code execution in CGIHTTPServer.

CGIHTTPServer executes cgi files inside a folder specified at init. Its
function for deciding what's inside the folder (to be executed) and what's
outside (to be returned raw) is completely bust. If you urlencode the slashes
you will confuse it enough to yield false negative/positive.

This means that if you are using CGIHTTPServer, anyone can execute anything
that the web server was supposed to print, or get the source of any cgi
script.

You should probably not be using CGIHTTPServer anyway. </PSA>

------
batbomb
Somewhat related:

After nearly a year of very little activity, Jython finally has a 2.7 beta 2
version released recently, with a 2.7b3 release coming soon.

So, if you use Jython and you are sick of dealing with <=2.5 code, you should
be in luck real soon.

------
koenigdavidmj
They've really shinied up the web site since I last been there. I really like
the ability to run Python in an interactive console on the home page too, with
a live connection to an actual box on which you can actually run stuff.

------
shortstuffsushi
Wasn't there a post on here a couple months back indicating the EOL for Python
2.7? Maybe it was "we'll release through 2.7.10, and that's it."

Edit: Found it here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7581434](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7581434).
Release will continue at least through 2015, support through 2020.

------
sahoo
The website is new and rad since last time i visited

~~~
Goopplesoft
Yup its the result of a design competition. Old relevant post from HN:
[http://grokcode.com/746/dear-python-why-are-you-so-
ugly/](http://grokcode.com/746/dear-python-why-are-you-so-ugly/)

~~~
briancurtin
While the process was competitive, it wasn't a "competition." There was a
bidding process that several firms took part in.

~~~
tachion
That, and the end result can hardly be called good - maybe it is better, maybe
not, hard to say even that, but definitely not good, unfortunately.

~~~
chris_mahan
Yeah, I don't send people there anymore, sadly.

~~~
chris_mahan
I'd like to add that I am the go-to person in my department (of 50 people) for
all things python. I had a guy (a data scientist) ask me how to install and
use python on his machine in the past hour...

------
JelteF
I think this is the first popular Python post with a version number I've seen
that doesn't have a lot of comments about the Python 2 vs 3 "battle".

~~~
dysoco
That's because this was posted 1h ago, come back in a couple hours.

